
Ask HN: How do you deploy your Node.js back ends? - wongarsu
- Strong-PM seems abandoned since the IBM aquisition, with no fork emerging.<p>- PM2 feels a bit fragile (and has over 500 open issues on github).<p>- There&#x27;s always docker with the surrounding tooling, but that seems like massive overkill for running a bunch of nodejs apps.<p>Given the popularity of nodejs, there must be something obvious I am missing?
======
pictur
I recommend heroku for automatic deployment. If you are using aws, the elastic
beanstalk can see your business. For digitalocean (or linode) you can
deployment using nginx (reverse proxy) and pm2. Most of the github issues can
be open because it is absurd (maybe).

------
tlb
Heroku supports it: [https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/nodejs-
support](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/nodejs-support)

For my own projects, I just use an AWS instance with nginx proxying to
node.js. The minimum number of moving parts.

------
dzuvan
We are using nginx with pm2, we didn't have any major issues so far.

------
Artemix
For systemd-based os, I use systemd, and for others, I use supervisord.

